# girls glow in the dark?



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

where do they keep the waste


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Veracity said:


> where do they keep the waste


Its buried. Was done in the 1960s. Mainly low level, radioactive laboratory waste.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

radioactive contamination like Chernobyl? 

I am sure its not that bad... a shame none the less


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats what they want you to think is there...


----------

